# Russia Airport Security



## dvhales (May 9, 2014)

I am fulfilling a lifelong ambition and visiting Moscow next weekend. I am looking for a card for me to show at Airport Security to explain the pump and the reason why it can't go through the scanner. Does anyone know where I could find such a thing? e.g. a download?
Even if I knew Russian, my laptop doesn't have the appropriate keyboard (but I don't anyway!) ;>)
Thanks
David
T1 1980 Accuchek Combo pump and Apidra.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 9, 2014)

dvhales said:


> I am fulfilling a lifelong ambition and visiting Moscow next weekend. I am looking for a card for me to show at Airport Security to explain the pump and the reason why it can't go through the scanner. Does anyone know where I could find such a thing? e.g. a download?
> Even if I knew Russian, my laptop doesn't have the appropriate keyboard (but I don't anyway!) ;>)
> Thanks
> David
> T1 1980 Accuchek Combo pump and Apidra.



Nothing like leaving things a bit late is there? 
Have you considered ringing your pump company and asking their advice?


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 9, 2014)

We have had a information sheet from Medtronic in various languages when we have been abroad, but we have never needed to produce it - explaining was enough and showing the pump, they had seen a few before us. However, perhaps Russia is not as mainstream as Europe - worth getting something to take with you. Try your pump website or give them a bell


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2014)

Definitely ring Roche, they have all sorts of stuff you never know about LOL


----------



## Mel (May 11, 2014)

Definaltely ring Roche then scan into the computer and hit google translate


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 11, 2014)

My DSN at the hospital provides this type of information to show at airports. See if yours does too.


----------

